# Looking for decent meat cleaver



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

Just looking for a cleaver to use on meat and squash. Should have a bolster, no less then 6" not looking to spend very much money, preferable under $60, i've spent too much on knives recently.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

If you're referring to a rectangular shaped blade cleaver, I can't recall ever seeing one with a bolster. All that I have seen (and acquired) were flat blade, stamped or machined, with simple riveted scales for the handles.

One good candidate as a basic whacker would be a Dexter Russell S5288. It's an 8 inch carbon steel cleaver (Amazon reviewers noted that it's not stainless), and one reviewer weighed it at 2.75 pounds. Cost from Amazon.com is $48.68. Do be advised that, if you undertake full arm swing chopping, you will probably need a very, VERY sturdy chopping block. I haven't looked up the price of 6 inch thick chopping blocks recently, but that might make the final cost a bit more than your $60 limit. (Does anyone out there know of a good source for a 4-inch to 6 inch thick end grain chopping block for under $11.32?)


Hope that helps.

Galley Swiller


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

was looking at the J.A. Henckels International Forged Premio Meat Cleaver which looks to not be a real meat cleaver, but is an example of a bolster on a cleaver. 
yeah, i saw the dexter as well, only real donwside is lack of a bolster, but i'm not finding many other then the henckels with it.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

That is more of an in between a Chinese cleaver and a bone cleaver. It isn't for the type of heavy work that Dexter is for

Jim


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I agree with KnifeSavers.

I'm definitely not impressed by the Henckels International cleaver.  To begin with, the Henckels International is just plain way too lightweight.  It may have the profile of a meat cleaver, but with a shipping weight of under 1 pound, that's just too lightweight.  And then take out the shipping materials, and who knows ,how much is left?

Good western cleavers are strictly whackers.  Unlike Chinese cleavers (more accurately known as "broad knives"), heft is an essential part of giving good performance.  They need both mass and thickness.

Why do you want a bolster"

Galley Swiller


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

just used to a nice steel bolster with my grip and aesthetically i prefer the look of it. Not a big deal, i ordered the Dexter when i couldn't find any cheap real meat cleavers with a bolster.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you can, find a local asian market. They have a variety of knives for sale at very cheap prices. I have a very heavy, very sharp cleaver from my local market that cost me about $15. No bolster but I could probably dent a tank with it.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Bolsters that extend to the edge are annoying when you sharpen.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> Bolsters that extend to the edge are annoying when you sharpen.


yeah, i didn't mean a Bolster in that way, i meant a bolster like a piece of steel extending out of the handle. That when gripping your knife, the thumb and index finger aren't in contact with the wooden handle, but steel. I posted a link to a cleaver with the kind of bolster i wanted.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

This looked real interesting, perhaps some here will know if it's legit. Claims to be of 1095 steel, that's pretty good carbon stock for a blade that will only set you back $26 shipped.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ontario-Old-Hickory-7-Cleaver-Carbon-Steel-7060-NEW-/371086926025

Rick


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Many classic Chinese cleavers have the bolster you're looking for:





  








cleaver-with-wood-handle.jpg?w=584




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2015


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

The Ontario Knife Co. "Old Hickory" Model 7060 is "legit".  However, the cited Amazon.com site lists the 7060 as being 9.6 ounces in shipping weight, and ontarioknife.com lists the 7060 as having a blade thickness of 0.1 inches (0.3 cm).

That's pretty darn lightweight by serious chopping cleaver standards.

In looking through the Ontario Knife Company offerings of cutlery, I was hoping to find something heavier, but the 7060 is just about their only cleaver.  Sigh.

As for ordo's classic Chinese cleavers, some might be heavy enough, some might not.  You really have to go in person to the market and heft the individual broad knife yourself.  Believe me, one lifting of the knife is enough to tell you for sure.  You may find that the heavy "Kau Kong" style blades come with riveted handles, rather than any bolster.

Galley Swiller


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahaha yes,  0.1"/9.6oz is very light, that is obviously how they can offer the 1095 steel for the short money.  On the plus, just a little grinding and it would be a laser.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

For butchery, this is the knife I use the most http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kurouchi-170mm-wa-butcher/

That, a breaking knife, and a bone saw get me through all the hog butchery of barbecue season. I never really have to chop through bones. Spine and ribs with the bone saw, and everything else you can cut around.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have one of these - 
[product="27509"]Zhen Japanese Vg 10 Heavy Duty Cleaver Chopping Chef Butcher Knife 8 Inch [/product]
It's heavy duty and held up well to breaking down a deer this year.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

I am a BBQ guy and break down tons of chicken and chop pork with it. It holds a edge fairly well for the abuse it takes and it super strong. It is super heavy and isn't going to fail because of a too thin blade.
[product="27509"]Zhen Japanese Vg 10 Heavy Duty Cleaver Chopping Chef Butcher Knife 8 Inch [/product]


----------

